# So I went carp shooting and...



## BarnickCustomCalls (Apr 22, 2017)

first of all sorry for the lack of pictures and the long story. 

A buddy and I went out in his boat to bowfish for some carp the other night. Here is one of the first fish I ended up shooting that night. 


 
I didn't end up getting home until 3am I ended up waking up around 8 and went out and threw the carp out in the field. I sent out a few pics. Then went and started the tractors to go seeding wheat. 

My cousin ended up texting me back asking me if I knew that the state record was 31lbs. (I thought it was 34). Then I figured I better go grab a scale it showed right around 31lbs. 

So we jumped in the pick up and headed east to the nearest weigh in station (45 miles) when we went the weigh the fish it maxed their scales out (only a 30lb scale) so we ended up having to head back west to the next closest place (100 miles back west). We got there and went straight to G&F headquarters. 

They don't weigh fish there so they called the weigh stations there. No scales above 28lbs. So we ended up having a G&F official follow us over to a local butcher shop to get an official weight. It ended up weighing 31lbs 8oz beating the 14 year old state record by 8oz It ended up being a long but unforgettable day

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 16


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2017)

That is an awesome story!!! We took a Walleye ice fishing when I was a kid that probably would have topped the MN record at the time (Our tacklebox scale showed almost a pound over the record) but since we were at the cabin, guess what happened.... We ate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2017)

A state record!! Holy Moly! Got to get it mounted!!


----------



## Ray D (Apr 23, 2017)

Cool story. Congrats on the record.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good grief!! Have to wonder what it weighed before riding it around all day!! State record Musky lost 5 lbs. before they got it weighed, by the time they got a Game Warden there and certified scales to weigh it on. Weighed it on the boat when they pulled it in, weren't sure about what they needed to do to certify it. When they got it officially weighed they weighed it again on their digital scale and it was dead on. Fish had lost 5 lbs. laying in the boat, while trying to get everything together. 

Congrats!! Shot a bunch of them up in Audubon, but my best was only about half that size!!


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 24, 2017)

Cool story. Congrats on the record!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2017)

Congrats on several levels! Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for the cool story! Night bowhunting carp? will have to check that out, never done, or even heard of it....


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. @barry richardson thats basically the only way we do it anymore is at night. We have a lot more fun going out in the boat at night shooting them. We don't get the high numbers from the boat but we get a bigger average size. 

Here is a place a guy can go from shore and get big numbers when the fish are there

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 25, 2017)

Cool story, when I was a kid in southern Indiana me and my brother used to go bow fishing for carp all of the time. Only during the day, problem was the freaking mosquitoes down near the creeks where we would go were big enough to f.. a full grown turkey sure. But never stopped us. I shot some big ones, but nothing like that. 

Congratulations.


----------

